
QuantQuest: Data Science Comp to spot next corona virus inspired market meltdown - daveatauquan
https://links.quant-quest.com/text
======
daveatauquan
QuantQuest is a data science competition platform similar to Kaggle but for
time series and financial problems.

We're currently hosting a competition where you have to use news articles to
predict a price feature of 5 stock indexes.

Unlike most data science competitions, where the aim is to xgboost your light
gbmboost, this competition is looking at the real-world applicable skill of
feature engineering with text data. Participants will have to create features
to extract semantic information to predict global events, such as war,
financial crises, or even (near) pandemics.

